# * Swiss 2nd Challenge League 2009/2010



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

*Swiss 2nd Challenge League 2009/2010
08.11.2009 - 14:00
Vaduz - Wohlen # 1.58 # 3.53 # 5.08*

I choice this match in swiss Challenge League because Wohlen today has very big problems.

Vaduz is third in table and comes from four consecutive wins (i consider local cup matches, also). Wohlen langush in bottom part of the table after four consecutive losses. Wohlen has problems with keepers. Regular keeper Felder is out, the 2nd keeper has left the team. Also attacker Alfred (10 atts. 3 goals) is out for internal problems. Out also key man Mamone (8 atts.) and banned two reguars defenders (one is the skipper of the team) for today match.

Also Vaduz has two important players out, but has good substitutes and, with the troubles that Wohlen has today i think that these two absences will be not so important to obtain a large home win

*Tip:Home Win
Stake: 6/10*


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 8, 2009)

I am also for home win in this match. 

Vaduz     ---      Wohlen

W 4  ---  2
D 1   ---  1
L  1  ---  3


----------



## Donati (Nov 8, 2009)

Donati said:
			
		

> *Swiss 2nd Challenge League 2009/2010
> 08.11.2009 - 14:00
> Vaduz - Wohlen # 1.58 # 3.53 # 5.08*
> 
> ...



*FT  4:1*


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 8, 2009)

Very good


----------



## olivia (Dec 30, 2009)

i don't know much about betting. just say its nice and interesting.


----------

